# suche 56K Modem mit PCI/Exp Port



## amdintel (7. Juni 2009)

mein neuer PC hier, hat keinen PCI Port,
(dafür aber PCI Exp Slots, also diese kleine und dafür suche ich 
ein Internes Analog 56 K Modem mit Voce Funktion , 
dafür sollten es auch Treiber für Vista 32/64 und Win7/Linux geben) ,
das überwiegend nur zum versenden von Fax und telefonieren dienen soll  , 
"jetzt bitte nicht voreilig los posten, so nach dem Motto, das geht auch über das Internet", für das Internet ist das sehr umständlich, sehr teuer und wenn man gerichtlich beweisen muss, das man ein Fax gesendet hat, braucht man auch ein Fax Protokoll und über das Web. ist so was einfach zu unzuverlässig "


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Juni 2009)

Ich befürchte in dieser richtung sieht es eher schlecht aus.Ich denke nicht,das der markt für 56k-modems auf PCIe-basis sonderlich groß ist (wer bekommt,hat eh dsl)
Muß es denn wirklich intern sein?Die auswahl an usb 56k-modems ist mit sicherheit größer und die sollten eigentlich auch faxen können.
Mal davon ab,was für ein board hast du denn?Mir fällt partou keines ein,welches kein pci-port drauf hat.


----------



## Mexxim (7. Juni 2009)

es gibt afaik auch raiser- (heißt das so?...meines erachtens schon^^) Karten die aus einem PCIe einen PCI steckplatz machen .

edit: gefunden  http://www.virtuavia.eu/shop/index.php?target=categories&category_id=227&sl=DE 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2009)

was is das denn für ein PC bzw. was für ein board? was is mit nem USB-modem?


----------



## amdintel (7. Juni 2009)

es gibt ja nun mal LEute und das nicht wenige,
die brauchen das für Fax und sicheres Home Banking 0800 DFÜ Einwahl , was willste da mit DSL ? ich habe kein abzocker DSL und DSL kommt mir auch nicht ins Haus, über UMTS,   von PC geht das leider nicht mit dem Faxen, habe ich schon ausprobiert , das Fax PRg, hängt sich dann auch .
, oder soll man heute wie in der Steinzeit wieder zum Postamt rennen für teure Einschreibebriefe, das dann es ja nicht nicht,
Ext. habe ich , nur will ich das Intern haben,
ich will da nicht so viel Kabelsalat um die dem PC herum und es schön kompakt


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2009)

für PCIe gibt es da nunmal nix.

nochmal die frage: was für ein board isses denn? bist du ganz sicher, dass es nichtmal PCI hat?


----------



## amdintel (7. Juni 2009)

ja ich bin da ganz sicher, es ist ein mini PC,
der hat einen VGA Slot und einen PCIe,
und über UMTS kann ja nicht faxen, 
jedenfalls keine und mehrere Din 4 Seiten und mit dem 
fax , das brauche ich schon recht oft.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2009)

dann bleibt dir nur USB. oder ein faxgerät bzw. es gibt ja auch drucker/scanner inkl. fax, vlt. wär das ja ne alternative, wenn du eh einen nicht mehr ganz frischen drucker hast.


----------



## rebel4life (7. Juni 2009)

Ein gebrauchtes Fax bekommst du schon fast hinterhergeschmissen, wieso also so umständlich? Ich bezweifle auch, dass ein am PC erstelltes Log einen Wert hat und wenn du so wichtige Faxe hast, aber mei, wenn man ein wenig paranoid ist...



> Ähnlich problematisch verhält es sich mit einem Fax und dem Sendungsprotokoll. Hier ist das Sendungsprotokoll höchstens ein Indiz, dass ein Fax versandt wurde. Ob es auch ordnungsgemäß (inhaltlich) beim Empfänger angekommen ist, beweist es nicht.



Schick am besten all deine Briefe per Gerichtsvollzieher, dann hast du auch etwas vor Gericht in der Hand.

Modems Analog Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Such dir da was raus.


----------



## amdintel (7. Juni 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> dann bleibt dir nur USB. oder ein faxgerät bzw. es gibt ja auch drucker/scanner inkl. fax, vlt. wär das ja ne alternative, wenn du eh einen nicht mehr ganz frischen drucker hast.



nee so was kann ich nicht gebrauchen, 
ich habe nur 1 Zimmer und  wenn da denn Tag und Nach 
das Fax  nervt, kann ja nicht bei pennen,
ich mache das generell immer so senden per PC und empfangen übern Emal Account .
PS das 56 Modem und Fax Soft out ist, stößt bei mir immer wieder 
auf Unverständnis:  wenn so wichtige SAchen hat, 
wie Kündigungen/Widerspruch/Bußgeld Bescheid,
da braucht man schon nen Fax .
über DSL und UMTS kann man nun mal leider nicht faxen ,
wo  angeblich über UMTS/DSL Faxen kann, 
sind Server,  die meist grade dann nicht funktionieren, 
wenn man es grade dringend braucht
und teuer ,umständlich registrieren muss man sich da auch noch.
Fax über das analog net, ist immer noch das beste .


----------



## INU.ID (7. Juni 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> also diese kleine


Hallo.

Um welches Mobo geht es nochmal? Und was meinst du mit "diese kleine"? Vielleicht doch Mini-PCI? Wie in Notebooks?


----------



## amdintel (7. Juni 2009)

das ist so ein kleiner und kürzer als der normale PCI,
der auch mit dem meisten Desktops PCs heute drin ,
von der Länge etwaa, so breit die eine Streichholzschachtel


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Juni 2009)

Du wirst wohl an einem usb-modem nicht vorbei kommen.Wie währe es denn mit sowas?Das währe nur eine minimalistische box hinter deinem pc und nicht mehr kabel,wie wenn du das rj11-kabel in eine pci-karte stecken mußt.(außer deine rj11-kabel funzen wireless  )


----------



## amdintel (7. Juni 2009)

USB Modem habe ich , das ist nicht so prall, steht auch nicht dabei ob Vista64 Bit Treiber ? so eins http://www.trust.com/products/product.aspx?artnr=14284&cxt=drivers habe ich für nen Desktop PC, nur leider paßt das nicht


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> nee so was kann ich nicht gebrauchen,
> ich habe nur 1 Zimmer und wenn da denn Tag und Nach
> das Fax nervt, kann ja nicht bei pennen


 wieso bekommst du denn dauernd faxe, und auch noch nachts? 

und man kann so ein gerät doch sicher auch so einstellen, dass es nicht ausdruckt und nicht fiept, sondern dass man erst im nachhinein nachsieht und dann alles ausdruckt. zB wenn das papier leer ist, werden faxe ja auch bei nem normalen faxgerät gespeichert.




> wenn so wichtige SAchen hat,
> wie Kündigungen/Widerspruch/Bußgeld Bescheid,
> da braucht man schon nen Fax .


 hast du jede woche kündigungen, widersprüche und parkst dauernd falsch und auf dem weg dorthin auch noch zu schnell...?? ^^ 


wie gesagt: dann halt USB, was anderes geht da nicht. musst halt bei den zahlreichen ^^ modellen mal beim hersteller selber schauen, wie das mit treibern is. Modems Analog Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland=


----------



## rebel4life (8. Juni 2009)

Wobei man das Faxgerät in der Regel in der Nacht aussteckt, denn da kommen sehr viele Werbefaxe rein, zudem kommen Nachts sicher keine Faxe von Behörden, zumal das eigentlich postialisch erfolgt.


----------



## amdintel (8. Juni 2009)

ich habe  keine platz dafür ist mir auch mit einem Fax Gerät  zu umständlich, mit dem PC geht das besser,
eine Markt lücke ist so eine Kombi Karte, die DSL, ISDN/Analog und UMTS  kann, das währe optimal, da hatte man ein Modem für alles und jeder könnte das nutzen , egal was für ein Zugang man hat .


----------



## amdintel (8. Juni 2009)

Herbboy;840602 
 hast du jede woche kündigungen schrieb:


> Modems Analog Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland[/URL]=


ich mache u.a. auch öfters was für andere die u.a.  DSL haben und damit faxen können.


----------



## rebel4life (8. Juni 2009)

Tja, der normale Mensch hat zu Hause halt einen DSL Anschluss, ist billiger und besser als UMTS, wieso sollte ein Hersteller also etwas entwickeln, was vieleicht für 10 Eigenbrödler interessant sein sollte? Damit würde er nur Verlust machen...


----------



## amdintel (8. Juni 2009)

nö UMTS ist besser , 
hat mehr Vorteile als DSL ,

1. wo der PC steht muss kein Telefon Anschluss sein.
2. beim Umzug in eine Neue WG ist man sofort wieder online
3. es ist sehr kompliziert und schnell einzurichten und 
   zu installieren.
4. es gibt mehr Vertrags Vielfalt, von Prepet Flats bis 
   zum festen Vertrag.
5. kein Kabelsalat 

usw...

man kann darüber rein theoretisch schon faxen  
auch telefonieren,   nur gibt es keine Software,
die das kann.
mein Fax Programm könnte rein thermisch darauf zugreifen,
nur fehlt dem Fax Programm der entspreche Treiber dafür .
über UMTs also da schaltet das Modem dann auf dem normalen
Handy Mode um, kostet eine Min 9Cent Fax oder Voce,
Festnetz  ist das trotzdem immer noch billiger , wenn es denn hat.


----------



## rebel4life (8. Juni 2009)

Ich nutze selber UMTS und kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass ein normaler DSL Anschluss wesentlich besser ist.

Klar hat man den Vorteil, dass man nicht an einen Telefonanschluss gebunden ist, aber die Preise sind in der Regel höher, dann hat man keine Festnetzrufnummer, Handy kann diese nicht ganz ersetzen, denn man braucht Festnetz für Servicehotlines, die kosten beim Handy gleich mal 50ct/Minute oder mehr, Festnetz nur 12ct/min, dann hat man auch noch relativ große Paketverluste, die Latenzzeiten sind ziemlich hoch, es gibt ein 5/10GB Limit, wenn viele den Sendemasten für den Internetzugang nutzen wirds langsam, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## amdintel (8. Juni 2009)

habe keine Problem mit  UMTS  sehr zufrieden damit und besser als DSL .

 Analog Modem nur für Fax überwiegend ,
was interessiert mich was andere an DSL Kram haben 
und tun mit ihrem DSL Kram ,


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> nö UMTS ist besser ,
> hat mehr Vorteile als DSL ,
> 
> 1. wo der PC steht muss kein Telefon Anschluss sein.


 schonmal was von WLAN gehört...?




> 2. beim Umzug in eine Neue WG ist man sofort wieder online


  klar, man zieht ja auch alle 2 wochen um...    für die weitaus MEISTEN leute is das kein argument, weil "man" an sich ein paar jahre in seiner wohung bleibt. klar dass es für nen multi-mover dann UMTS besser is... auf der anderen seite: welche WG hat denn heutzutage kein DLS?  GRAD WGs haben doch eher DSL, weil es sich da wirklich lohnt...    als DSL langsam billiger wurde, waren die WGs in meinem bekanntenkreis die ersten, die sofort zuschlugen 




> 3. es ist sehr kompliziert und schnell einzurichten und
> zu installieren.


 nö. nutzerdaten einmal im router eintragen, WLAN-schlüssel vergeben, falls nötig - mehr is da nicht zu tun. und das macht man einmal, und dann für ne ganze weile nicht mehr.



> 4. es gibt mehr Vertrags Vielfalt, von Prepet Flats bis
> zum festen Vertrag.


 .... und die vielfalt is unübersichtlich, und es ist idR teurer als DSL, auch weil man bei DSL idR auch telefonflat schon dabei hat. vor allem gibt es auch speed-beschränkungen, wenn man ein gewisses volumen verbaucht hat



> 5. kein Kabelsalat


 EINmal 5min zeit genommen, dann is die sache ordentlich verkabelt. 


du bist halt ein sonderlin... ähm, fall.


----------



## amdintel (9. Juni 2009)

würde sagen nimm dein sch** DSL und lass mich damit in ruhe,(ich kenne genug die nichts als ärger damit haben/hatten);
hier geht es um die Suche eines Analog Modems, PCIe.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2009)

dazu wurde dir schon genug gesagt. und ich kann nix dafür, dass du ein exot bist und es daher keine andere möglichkeit als ein USB-gerät gibt, dass ach so viele kabel hat und ganz doll viel kabelsalat verursacht (tipp: kabelbinder...)


----------



## amdintel (9. Juni 2009)

sind also deiner Meinung alle Leute Exoten, die mit dem PC arbeiten und auf dem sicheren Fax weg was weg schicken ?
meine Güte hast du eine merkwürdige Einstellung .
USB ist mist,  so ein Ext. Kasten stört mich , ich habe 
auch nicht so viel paltz,   hier um den PC herum  
da noch kleine Kästen hin zu stellen .

app Fax mein Fax Prg läuft eh nicht unter Vista 64 ,
jetzt ist die Frage , hat Vista eigentlich genau wie XP 
noch ein Fax Programm irgendwo versteckt ?


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juni 2009)

Schau halt, dass du ein kleines USB Modem findest, bei dem entfernst du das Gehäuse und setzt das Gerät direkt in den PC, sollte gehen, ist aber nur für Leute mit Ahnung von Elektronik zu empfehlen.


----------



## amdintel (9. Juni 2009)

währe eine Idee, aba so ein 56 K Modem als USB Stick gibt es wohl auch nicht? damit könnte ich auch noch leben


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juni 2009)

Von Apple gibts so ein kleines Modem...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> sind also deiner Meinung alle Leute Exoten, die mit dem PC arbeiten und auf dem sicheren Fax weg was weg schicken ?


 nein, aber leute, die es unbedingt per 56k modem machen wollen, alles andere strikt ablehnen (zb multifunktionsdrucker wäre doch an sich die ideale lösung GRAD für ein büro), nicht mal ein USB-modem dulden und dann auch noch nen PC haben, der nicht mal nen PCI-slot hat, sind für mich in der tat exoten. wenn es vielen leute so ginge, gäb es ja schließlich passende geräte für PCIe - logisch, oder?  

und ich find es auch sehr befremdlich, dass du dich wegen des "kleinen kastens" so windest. hast du den büro in einer besenkammer, oder wie? kabelbinder, das modem hinter den PC oder so - das sieht doch dann kein schwein, falls dich das so sehr stört. und du behältst auch 100% deine garantieansprüche im gegensatz zur variante, das ding aufzumachen, um es in den PC "einzubauen" (is da überhaupt platz? ich dachte, der wär so klein...).

vlt. wär ein Notebook für dich besser gewesen als dieser seltsame PC mir nicht mal PCI, der dir uns den ganzen ärger ja erst beschert... notebooks haben oft ein 56k modem eingebaut.


----------



## amdintel (21. Juni 2009)

ein Notebook ist auf die dauer zu anstrengend zum arbeiten, 
die kleine Tastatur und keine Maus, die haben auch zu wenig USB Anschlüsse. 
Ein Fax Gerät, ich habe mir diese sehr großen Kisten bei Satrun angekuckt, für so einen
großen Kasten habe ich keinen Platz in meinem Zimmer ,
ich such immer noch ein Modem für den PC ext. oder Intern ,
es steht oft nicht dabei, ob für Vista 64 geht.
ich muss  nämlich jetzt *dringend* ein Fax an meine Bank schicken,
die Konto Auszüge sind mal wieder nicht angekommen, damit mir keine Nachteile entstehen ,


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Juni 2009)

Also mit Modems könnte ich dich steinigen, egal ob intern oder extern. Nur ob sie auch unter Vista64Bit zu installieren sind kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## rebel4life (21. Juni 2009)

> ich muss nämlich jetzt dringend ein Fax an meine Bank schicken,



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie bei dir das Banksystem ist, aber bei uns kann man auch so in die Filialen gehen und sich dort beschweren. Vista 64Bit tauglich steht bei den wenigsten Geräten dran, ist nunmal so.

Notfalls installierst du halt einfach auf einer Partition XP oder Vista (x86), braucht ja nur ein paar GB, jetzt sag aber nicht, dass deine HDD dazu zu klein ist.


----------



## amdintel (21. Juni 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Also mit Modems könnte ich dich steinigen, egal ob intern oder extern. Nur ob sie auch unter Vista64Bit zu installieren sind kann ich nicht sagen...


ich habe hier auch noch 4 Ext. rum liegen,
kein einziges läuft unter Vista  64 Bit  , 

*wo soll ich anfangen ? *

1.Devolo Microlink 56k Fun II, keine Vista Treiber
2.Sitecom DC3,   keine Vista Treiber
3.mit  TRUST kommt der Frust ",
 Trust  56K V92 USB MODEM,  keine 64 Bit Driver,
die Beta Driver auf der HP für 64 Vista , PC stürzt nach dem
Stanby mode immer ab,  so bald das Modem installiert ist.
4.ein altes  USR 56K V.92 Message Modem, keine Treiber für XP und Vista.

Das ist in Deutschland so eine richtige Services Wüste


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juni 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Das ist in Deutschland so eine richtige Services Wüste


Ich befürchte das ist egal,ob du nun in frankreich,italien,usa,österreich,schweiz,direkt am nordpol auf der erdachse oder auf dem äquator sitzt.Du wirst wohl an keiner stelle auf anhieb den gewünschten treiber bekommen.
Mal davon ab,funktioniert auch keiner von den standard-treibern? (bei xp gab`s die noch)


----------



## amdintel (21. Juni 2009)

beim dem Trust kein einziger , das ist ein USB Modem 
das Modem ist mal grade 1 Jahr alt . 
Auf der Verpackung stand, auch für Vista, nur sind keine Vista 64 Treiber dabei, ich habe das schon beim Hersteller reklamiert, ich habe Garantie 2 Jahre .


Das Sitecom ist ein Seriel Modem  (Com1, zum glück hat der PC einen Serial Anschluss, der einfache Standard Treiber geht, ich glaube aber , mit dem geht keine Fax Funktion ??

app Fax. ich verschicke alles per Fax, da kann ich 100 % sicher sein, 
das es auch an kommt,
z.b. auch ein Neuer Vertrag mit dem Strom Versorger , den Kauf eines klein PKW habe ich z.b. darüber unkompliziert abgewickelt  , Bestellung, Auftrags Bestätigung des Händlers .-


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Juni 2009)

> app Fax. ich verschicke alles per Fax, da kann ich 100 % sicher sein,



eben nicht! Der einzige Weg 100%ig sicher zu sein, dass etwas ankommt ist bei der Post ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Ein Fax ist eine analoge elektronische Übertragung, da kann immer mal was verloren gehen, und oft haben Faxe auch noch ne beschissene Qualität. Wenn es dir also nicht reicht die Bank deines Vertrauens anzurufen wenn da mal was nicht am gewünschten Tag ankommt und du sofort auf die Barrikaden gehen musst deswegen...dann mach ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein  Leute gibts


----------



## rebel4life (21. Juni 2009)

Briefe kann man auch per Gerichtsvollzieher verschicken, ist halt etwas teurer.


----------



## amdintel (21. Juni 2009)

und wer bezahlt das ? 
	
	



```

```
bezahlst du das ?
und zum Gericht muss ja diese Sache auch erst mal kommen, oder haben wir Brieftauben die das zuverläßiger machen als die Post ?
was kostet ein Fax vom PC?  2 oder 3  seiten dauern nicht  länger als 60 sec , und was kostet eine Telefon Einheit Orts Netz die Min ? waren das nicht so um die 2-3 Cent und 
der PC soll ja schließlich einem die Arbeit erleichtern (Fax) ,  mit sicherheit 
habe ich keine Lust und Zeit 10 km zum nächsten Postamt zu fahren 
und dort dann noch ein mal  in der Schlange anstehen zu müssen .
oder  benutzen die meisten ihrem PC nur zum spielen ? Bei Uns hier ist die Post Zustellung 
sehr unzuverlässig meine Konto Auszüge finde ich auch sehr oft beim Nachbarn im Briefkasten.
werde morgen noch mal bei MM anrufen und nach einem Modem für Vista 64 fragen,
wenn die nix haben, bleibt mir keine andere Wahl als Format c: 
und Win Vista 32 oder XP 32 installieren und zwei BS auf dem PC ist mir zu umständlich ,
das booten dauert auch dann zu lange .

Ist eben Vista 64 Bit zum arbeiten völlig ungeeignet, wegen Treiber Mangel .


----------



## amdintel (22. Juni 2009)

Devolo ist auch so eine dolle Firma , 
schmücken sich mit dem Test Sigel von Computer Bild 
und das  modem ist nicht ein mal Vista 32 tauglich .
lt Datenblatt Bild 1


quelle: 
MicroLink 56k Fun USB ... Downloads ... devolo AG


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2009)

ich wiederhole meinen vorschlag vom Anfang eines Multifunktionsdruckers mit Fax. was spricht denn dagegen? 

Seit 2 wochen ärgerst du dich schon mit dem Problem rum, weil die Firmen nunmal ganz einfach marktgerecht handeln und solche Einzelfälle wie Dich nicht mehr supporten, die Hersteller supporten ja speziell bei Vista64 oft sogar zB 3-4 jahre alte Drucker stiefmütterlich - dabei wäre diese Lösung IMHO doch wunderbar. Viel größer als dein vorhandener Drucker wird das Teil sicher nicht sein, und ab und an was kopieren können is doch sicher auch ne Funktion, die man bei deinen zahlreichen wichtigen Schriftverkehr-Aktionen brauchen kann.

Und bestimmt kann man die Faxfunktion auch nur bei Bedarf an/abschalten, zur not einfach den Telefonsteker nur bei Bedarf anstecken, so dass keine Fax-Flut dich stören wird => lad mal ne Anleitung eines solchen gerätes runter, wie genau das mit dem faxen läuft. zB Brother Solutions Center: MFC-235C: Deutschland (hab nachgesehen: gibt auch Vista64-Treiber) => ca. 90€: Brother MFC-235C, Tinte Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

zudem kannst du auch faxen, ohne das der PC an sein muss oder ohne dass du ein dokument, das du mitfaxen willst, erst per USB übertragen oder sogar einscannen musst oder so


----------



## amdintel (22. Juni 2009)

das ist auch so ein Schwachsinn Markt gerecht,  ist es wohl für die Post damit die wieder
teure Einschreibe Briefe aufgeben müssen, das kommt schon bald einer Entmündigung des Bürgers gleich , 
googe mal , es sind eine ganze menge,  die so was suchen , 
u.a. auch Fax Soft  für 64 Bit für den PC.
Umwelt gerecht ist das auch nicht, diese Fax Kisten verbrauchen ganz schön viel Strom 
und wenn man exta mit dem Auto jedes mal 10 km zum nächsten Postamt fahren muss wohl 
noch weniger .

und ich wiederhole mich zum 2 x 

*ich habe keinen Platz für so einen großen Kasten in meinem Zimmer * und außerdem stört es mich ganz einfach , das dann Tag und Nacht dieser Kasten Krach macht, wenn man schlafen will, es geht eigentlich nur um das Senden eines Faxes , der Empfang ist unwichtig ,
weil Post Adresse immer angegeben wird,Außerdem sind diese Kombi Geräte alle Schrott, eine viel zu schlecht Auflösung bei der Scanning Funktion, mein Scanner ist da besser und ich brauch für meine Zwecke eine gute Auflösung wie oft denn noch ?
Wieso soll beim Faxen der PC nicht an  sein , so ein Blödsinn, 
alle Dokumente Scanne ich generell ein und sind auf SD 2 MB Card und der Ext. HDD gespeichert.
Da ist wohl der Aufwand geringer wenn ich das dem Vista 64 mir 32 hier installiere und alles läuft damit .


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> googe mal , es sind eine ganze menge, die so was suchen ,
> u.a. auch Fax Soft für 64 Bit für den PC.


 dann gründe doch ne firma, die vista64-faxmodems herstellt - scheint ja ne marktlücke zu sein 




> *ich habe keinen Platz für so einen großen Kasten in meinem Zimmer *und


 du hast also keinen drucker, oder wie? so ein MFD ist kaum größer. oft höher, aber selten wirklich viel mehr standfläche.  




> außerdem stört es mich ganz einfach , das dann Tag und Nacht dieser Kasten Krach macht, wenn man schlafen will


 liest du eigentlich die postings nicht? ich hab doch geschrieben, dass du einfach mal ne anleitung runterladen kannst - da steht sicher drin, dass/ob man die faxfunktion abschalten kann. Zudem kannst du auch einfach den Stecker zur Telefonleitung eben nur dann einstecken, wenn du faxen willst. Das ist nur EIN handgriff.



> Außerdem sind diese Kombi Geräte alle Schrott, eine viel zu schlecht Auflösung bei der Scanning Funktion


 ach, ist das so? das 80€ gerät von brother scannt bei meinem vater die dokumente einwandfrei ein. vlt. kannst du damit nicht nen hochglanzkatalog 1:1 farbecht und megascharf scannen, aber dass die qualität schlecht ist, ist unfug. vlt. kennst du die falschen MFD....?



> Wieso soll beim Faxen der PC nicht an sein , so ein Blödsinn,


 es MUSS nicht an sein, natürlich darf es trotzdem, wenn es für dich besser ist...   baer es kann ja auch mal sein, dass einer dich einfach kurz darum bittet, was zu faxen. Dann musst du nicht extra den PC anmachen...




> Da ist wohl der Aufwand geringer wenn ich das dem Vista 64 mir 32 hier installiere und alles läuft damit .


 das sowieso. aber du schwirrst hier schon seit 2 Wochen mit dem Problem rum, daher scheint es für dich nicht unbedingt erwünscht, extra vista32 zu installiert, und man versucht halt, Alternativen für Dich zu finden. Oder installier doch einfach XP parallel.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Juni 2009)

schonmal was von email2fax gehört? 

zb. Abacus Fax Service ab 4 Cent/Seite - ohne Grundgebühr

vielleicht ist das ja was für dich...


----------



## amdintel (22. Juni 2009)

das ist Schrott , und wenn dieser Services nicht funktioniert weil die eine Störung haben du aber dringend was per fax verschicken musst.. 
die sammeln persönliche Daten und ich werde mich hüten, 
über das I-Net meine Daten wie Name,Straße und Ort zu senden, auch bekommt keiner 
meine Bank Verbindung -> da wird heute eh nur noch Missbrauch mit getrieben ,
das habe ich noch nie gemacht und werde mich auf weiter davür hüten
um keine Überraschungen in form  eines ungewollten Abo Vertrag,
oder Werbung zu bekommen- > wenn andere Internet Nutzter zu dumm sind und das machen und dann den ärger haben, muss ich noch lange nicht so dumm sein und mich auf so was einlassen, garantiert ,nicht, ich habe was dagegen wenn 3. meine Post mit lesen .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Juni 2009)

wenn dir hier alles nicht passt was dir vorgeschlagen wird und du am ende garkeine Faxe mehr senden kannst weil dir ein USB-Modem zu groß ist bist dann wohl eher du der dumme


----------



## amdintel (22. Juni 2009)

was heißt hier passt  junge, ich habe den PC nicht nur zum spielen,
und zum 10 x , vertrauchtliche Daten, verschicke ich nicht über das Internet ,
schon mal was vom Datenschutz gehört ?
falls du als Unwissender User schon jeemanls was davon gehört hast ? das es so was wie 
Datenschutz in Deutschland gibt ?
 "so langsam aber sicher werde ich hier richtig sauer "

 ich arbeitet  damit, falls du schon mal was davon gehörst hast, das man mit dem PC auch arbieten kann ?
ich habe mir XP 32 besorgt ,
zwei Wochen mit dem Vista 64 nur mit rum geändert, 
bei Media Markt , Satun , Altelko gibt es keine 56 Modem für Vista 64,
 mit so *einem Zustand *kann ich nicht leben, man muss ja schließlich auch mal 
ein wichtiges Fax abschicken können, ohne lästige Umwege 
der PC ist mit dem 64 Bit Vista OS nicht zu gebrauchen,
was das arbeiten damit angeht .
eben formatiert LW: C und ich installiere gerade XP


----------



## rebel4life (22. Juni 2009)

Mach doch ruhig nur, du hast doch eh keine Ahnung.

Was den Datenschutz angeht, machst du dir viel zu viele Sorgen, man könnte meinen, dass du paranoid bist.


----------



## amdintel (22. Juni 2009)

das musste schon mir überlassen , 
wie sorgsam ich mit meinen eigenen Daten 
und von anderen umgehe ,
mit Sicherheit verschicke ich  keine an dubiose und zwielichtige Internet Anbieter,   
wohl möglich noch mit Adressen und Telefon Nummern, 
das man mit Werbe Anrufen und ABO Verträgen anschließen belästigt wird .
wo man nicht sicher sein kann, was die mit den Daten anstellen ?
und wenn ich keine Ahnung hätte so wie DU es hier als Beleidigung an den Tag hier liegt t, dann währe ich wohl auch nicht vereidigt wurden vom Datenschutz Beauftragen selber .
das scheiss  und kaum zu gebrauchende Vista 64 ist runter vom PC.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. Juni 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> das scheiss  und kaum zu gebrauchende Vista 64 ist runter vom PC.


Hast du richtig gemacht. Für Fortschrittverweigerer ist solch ein modernes Betriebssystem auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## NCphalon (22. Juni 2009)

Schomma an Verschlüsselung gedacht?^^ Es gibt ganzviele programme die dateien so verschlüsseln können, dass die schon lang netmehr gültig sin wenn sie dochma jemand mit em superrechner knacken würd.

Un was hat jetz nomma gegen die PCIe-zu-PCI Karten gesprochen?


----------



## Kubiac (22. Juni 2009)

Entschuldigt wenn ich jetzt einfach Offtopic poste, aber amdintel ist ja wohl ein richtig komischer Vogel.  Selten so gelacht. Bei dem ist parnoid noch untertrieben. LOOOOL


----------



## amdintel (23. Juni 2009)

sehr seltsam mein altes Fax und USB Trust Modem läuft unter Vista 32 gleicher PC,

Vista 64 Bit ist der letzte Dreck und nicht zu gebrauchen zum arbeiten ,
 es läuft damit nix Treiber sind immer noch rarr wie in der Steinzeit ,
und wenn...  dann sind  diese  Fehlerhaft. 
Bild Zeigt PC nach dem Stanby Mode  Vista 64 ,  Modem  mit angeblichen 64 Bit Beta Driver,
also ich muss hin und wieder mit dem PC arbeiten, 
das rum gewaffele,  hier, ist  leider  keine hilfe und steht mir nur meine Zeit .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. Juni 2009)

es gibt mittlerweile für so gut wie alles Treiber für Vista64...ich (und damit bin ich 100%ig nicht der einzige) kann völlig ohne Probleme damit arbeiten. Das keine vorsintflutliche Hardware unterstützt wird sollte einem doch schon einleuchten  aber so wie du dich hier gibst scheinst du ja ein ungeheuer wichtiges Bürschtschen zu sein


----------



## midnight (23. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab auch Vista64 und ein Modem im Laptop. Auch das funktioniert, auch wenn ichs so gut wie nie brauche.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch Vista x64 zusätzlich zu Arch aufm Laptop, alles läuft einwandfrei, selbst bei Bekannten läuft die x64 auf alter Hardware einwandfrei (ich hasse es, wenn die Medien bei den Geräten nicht mitgeliefert werden, deswegen hab ich auch nur die x64, war zu faul die x86 runterzuladen^^).

Ich glaube, dass der Acc von amdintel einfach ein 2. Acc von nem Mod ist, der mal die Sau rauslassen will.


----------



## harl.e.kin (24. Juni 2009)

mich wundert seit geraumer Zeit wieso amdintel überhaupt nen internetzugang hat bei seiner Paranoia. Alle wollen ihm was böses und die schlimmen Hardwarefirmen schreiben keine x64 Treiber für seine Hardware. 

Warum schreibst du die Firmen nicht an bietest ihnen ungefähr 10000 Euro und sie schreiben dir sicher einen Treiber. Ach und mein Laptop hat ne ganz normal grosse Tastatur und 6 USB ports ich denk das sollte eigentlich für alles reichen. Ach ja und ne Maus kann man da auch dran anschliessen, ups ich vergas du hast keinen Platz.


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juni 2009)

Für 10000€ rührt da keine Firma einen Finger. Wenn du Geschäftskunde bist, dann sucht IBM, HP oder Dell nach einer Lösung für dich, aber das kostet dich viel und die nehmen halt auch Sachen, die etwas größer sind, denn anderst geht es einfach nicht. Bei z.B. einem Anwalt kann ich es verstehen, dass er sich vor "Internetangriffen" schützen will, denn hier geht es um wichtige Daten, aber bei Privatleuten ist es nunmal so, dass es in der Regel egal ist, ob auf Daten aus dem Internet zugegriffen wird bzw. Mails von z.B. Google mitgelesen werden, denn diese enthalten in der Regel keine vertraulichen Informationen.

@harl.e.kin:
Mein ThinkPad hat auch ne wunderbare Tastatur.


----------

